# World of Warcraft Live Stream zu Wenig FPS



## keshy2 (19. November 2013)

Hallo

Habe ein Problem mit ein Spiel (World of Warcraft) da ich viel Live Stream für die Gilde machen ( PvP ) habe ich das Problem das es in PvP manchmal um die 19 FPS habe und es Ruckelt (nur wenn ich in 40 vs 40 und alle fangen an zu casten)

woran Lieg das an der Grafik Karte? ( WoW läuft mit Dirext 11 alles auf maxt + Multi 1)

und ich benutze "Open Broadcaster Software" Download 98MB/s und Upload 5,6MB/s

mann kann leider das Programm nicht in Vull Screen betreiben

das gleiche ist auch mit Fraps da aber Fraps mehr FPS hat 

jetzt die frage wie sieht aus werde ich bessere FPS haben wenn ich mit ne 2 GTX 670 in SLI betreibe? 

mfg


----------



## dmxcom (20. November 2013)

Wie sind denn deine Obs settings?


----------



## keshy2 (20. November 2013)

Na 25 FPS und 3200 bis 3500 Upload


----------



## keshy2 (20. November 2013)

seid kurzen ist es wiedder normal aber ab und zu habe ich 2 sec Standbild .. aber nur wenn ich aufnehme Live oder Fraps


----------

